# NCD on second car



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Can anyone tell me can you only use your no claims on one policy?
I have an R32 GTR insured with A plan at a reasonable price. And up until recently had been running an old Escort diesel as a second car also with A plan with mirrored no claims and limited mileage, but the horror of driving this has proven too much  And I've bought a 97 Almera GTI instead. Problem is A plan tell me the underwriter for the Escort policy wont insure the Almera and I'll have to change policy.
Their best quote is £650 for a car that cost £800!! I'm 28, driving ,11years with 9 years no claims and no points or convictions.
I have received quotes from 5 other companies, Tesco, Bell, Barclays and the RAC and not one of them is over £300 but is it ok to say I have 9yrs NCB?
My thinking is that if you have an accident it would affect both policies and if you get points it affects both policies so if you have no claims it should be ok to use it on both policies. Am I wrong?


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Direct line, £300 for the derv Mondeo & £506 for the Skyline.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I would have thought by the time you get asked' _do you regularly drive another car' _they will make their own mind up. I would strongly advise doing it correctly rather than just hoping you won't bin it, because it's just this sort of technicality that can get a claim kicked out. I know there are several policies that allow use of a second car on one policy and many like your policy that allow mirrored NCB for two cars. Perhaps go back to A plan, tell them you don't want to leave them but how do they suggest getting your insured more cost effectively?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I insure my second car through A-Plan, Seat Cordoba SXi.
Its only a 1.6 but its costing nearly as much as the R32 as they could not mirror the total NCD I had. It will reduce significantly [or so they tell me] when I get through my first year to about £300.


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Had to bite the bullet as the Almera is untaxed and on the public road. If I had moved they said I would not get much money back for the remainder of the Escort policy (6mths) but if Istayed I would get the full 50% off of the Almera quote.

Oh well maybe I can sell the Escort for a couple of hundred and make up the cost


----------

